# Do you judge people based on their taste in music?



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I see a lot of people immediately judging especially if someone listens to any rap/hiphop or what they deem beneath them.

Simple yes/no poll, elaborating is encouraged. 

edit; bah I'm not sure why I put makes no difference. lets just call that no2.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd like to say no, but sometimes I do. 

I can usually look past it though, as long as they don't hate on my music.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Nah idgaf what other people listen to and usually my own music is so loud I can't hear anyone else's anyway.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No. >.> I think that's just silly to judge someone right away because of their music taste.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Depends. If I find the music they listen to truly horrible, I'll wonder how they can listen to it but it's not a big deal


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Not usually, but if they listen something like Justin Bieber...yes I judge.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I might judge someone for liking only songs with terrible lyrics or something. Liking some "bad" music is okay--you enjoy what you enjoy--but if you don't like anything _else_, I think that might reflect more on your personality. If I know someone already, though, it's not going to matter, since I have better information to go on than their taste in music.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

I try not to. :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes - but it is not the be all and end all


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I just try to correct them. I'm right.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I judge people on everything, I think that is normal. But it is not my place to take sides.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

No. I might tell them that I dislike/don't listen to the music they listen to, but I never judge them based on it. I don't understand why a lot of people do that... it's pretty damn annoying.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Gotta be honest, I kinda do. Nothing serious, its about me not liking their taste in music more than anything.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Anyone who says they don't, really need to think long and hard about the question.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

I say that I don't but I do, but I'm trying not too.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Anyone who says they don't, really need to think long and hard about the question.


I've already thought about the question...What types of music my friends and family members listen to doesn't affect my judgments or perceptions of them. I just accept that people have different tastes than I do.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes i do. Always have. Always will. I think it's important to point out to people just how corny some of the garbage they listen to actually is. Rap and pop fans especially...country fans, you're not in the clear either. Liking the music is one thing, although i don't understand that, it's when people get something out of these crap genres lyrically is when i really start to question their brain function.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

typemismatch said:


> Anyone who says they don't, really need to think long and hard about the question.


Haha, I really don't. :um I mean, I may not like the music that person listens to. I don't get why I would judge someone for having a different taste in music.  I couldn't care less if they listened to poppy boy bands or stuff like that. It's not something for me to complain about.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, I do, but I am not sure what to do about it. I think there is such a thing as good and bad music. Good music is unpredictable, dynamic and melodious while bad music is repetitive, emotionally shallow, and trite. Yet many don't have the willing concentration to appreciate the complexity of good music, and instead gravitate towards the simple beats and melodies, and seem to be blissfully content in their choice.

I just want people to be emotionally in tune with the choices they make.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I judge whether or not they have sophisticated taste in music lol. I often times respect the ability to enjoy all genres of music. When people write off entire genres I do get a bit annoyed. I have to keep myself from seeing people like that as either close minded or bigoted. I may be out in space in other areas but I wish more people were more down to earth about music.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Not really. 
probably because i listen to a lot of different ****.

From Jay Z, Lil wayne, Rick Ross, Nas, Waka flocka, Kanye, Jezzy, 50 cent.
To Adele, Beach house, Maroon 5, Florence, & the Machine, Coldplay.
To Skrillex, Slipknot, Avenged Sevenfold, Deftones, Nirvana, Incubus, 30 secs to mars.

(But hiphop my main genre & the only genre that gets played in my car)


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Theologic said:


> *I judge whether or not they have sophisticated taste in music* lol. I often times respect the ability to enjoy all genres of music. When people write off entire genres I do get a bit annoyed. I have to keep myself from seeing people like that as either close minded or bigoted. I may be out in space in other areas but I wish more people were more down to earth about music.


+1

If they listen to Justin Bieber and Rebecca Black or some crappy hip hop/pop then I can't help but assume they are kind of dumb. It's just something my brain does.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

People who only listen to 1 specific genre, or worse, 1 specific sub-genre bother me.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Me too. Close-minded decisions in general, bother me.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Freiheit said:


> +1
> 
> If they listen to Justin Bieber and Rebecca Black or some crappy hip hop/pop then I can't help but assume they are kind of dumb. It's just something my brain does.


How Is it even possible to have only a sophisticated taste in music in 2012? wtf.

There's Tv, radio, Commercials, Music Services & Internet out now...You're guaranteed to like one of those poppy catchy songs that has no meaning.

"Flo Rida- Wild ones" and "Maroon 5- Misery" for example....come on.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

successful said:


> Is it even possible to have only a sophisticated taste in music in 2012? wtf.
> 
> There's Tv, radio, Commercials, Music Services & Internet out now...You're guaranteed to like one of those poppy catchy songs.


I tend to judge songs by the lyrics and vocal quality of singer more than anything. If a song talks about getting drunk, clubbing, or "hittin it" or the vocals are mediocre then I switch it off because it just sounds useless. But that's just me.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

No, but I probably wouldn't be interested hanging with someone who liked the Gaga lady.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Not really actually. If they say they like Skrillex I'm like, "That music is ****ty" but I don't think "That person is ****ty for listening to ****ty music". I mean it's all the same crap to me, for instance one time I hear this dude talking, and I don't like this guy, he says he thinks that this one band I really liked at the time, was really good, it hardly changed my opinion on him.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I do, because I like to know if I have anything at all in common with a person, but this rarely ever happens. 

Even when I'm able find a person that likes the same music as I do my social skills are so poor that trying to have a conversation about music never works out anyway. I just want to meet someone with the same music obsessions so it can be a shared interest.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

A little bit. I tend to think people that like rap and death metal are generally more violent and less intelligent.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

LoneLioness said:


> A little bit. I tend to think people that like rap and death metal are generally more violent and less intelligent.


:rofl


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

This thread worries me because I myself enjoy some pretty questionable stuff. If a minor thing like that is going to lower someone's opinion of me, I can only imagine what they'd think of my more glaring personality quirks or flaws.

Certain genres of music - hip-hop, metal, etc. - I don't understand, but I don't feel they're 'beneath me' at all. I can actually see the appeal in a lot of supposedly 'mindless' pop music. It's catchy stuff you can tap your feet to. What's not to like? Why does everything have to be all deep and meaningful and representative of your individuality all the time?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> This thread worries me because I myself enjoy some pretty questionable stuff. If a minor thing like that is going to lower someone's opinion of me, I can only imagine what they'd think of my more glaring personality quirks or flaws.
> 
> Certain genres of music - hip-hop, metal, etc. - I don't understand, but I don't feel they're 'beneath me' at all. I can actually see the appeal in a lot of supposedly 'mindless' pop music. It's catchy stuff you can tap your feet to. What's not to like? Why does everything have to be all deep and meaningful and representative of your individuality all the time?


Because something about sheep.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> *This thread worries me because I myself enjoy some pretty questionable stuff.* If a minor thing like that is going to lower someone's opinion of me, I can only imagine what they'd think of my more glaring personality quirks or flaws.
> 
> Certain genres of music - hip-hop, metal, etc. - I don't understand, but I don't feel they're 'beneath me' at all. I can actually see the appeal in a lot of supposedly 'mindless' pop music. It's catchy stuff you can tap your feet to. What's not to like? Why does everything have to be all deep and meaningful and representative of your individuality all the time?


Is someone who'd judge you for the music you listen to really worth knowing, though? They may like some amazing music, but who really likes a judgmental *******? :stu


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Not really, but I do judge people who only listen to indie music and bash mainstream music. Some twitter friends are like that, I think they're really insecure.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

no thats what high school and middle school kids do


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LoneLioness said:


> I tend to think people that like rap and death metal are generally more violent and less intelligent.


How can you fail to appreciate an angry young black version of Dr. Seuss? And who doesn't love incoherent screaming that may or may not be English?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

It depends on how obsessed they are with music.

Personally, I judge everyone who walks around with earphones 24/7. It's, like, get a life.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Because something about sheep.


Actually, bashing mainstream culture seems like more of a 'sheep' move nowadays than actually embracing it.



GaaraAgain said:


> Is someone who'd judge you for the music you listen to really worth knowing, though? They may like some amazing music, but who really likes a judgmental *******? :stu


Maybe true, but I don't want to write them off just like that because then I'd be judging people for judging me and it feels kinda hypocritical, y'know?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope. I mean, I used to listen to rap and hip hop all the time, does that make me a chav and therefore a bad person? I listen to all kinds of music, so as far as that goes I'm pretty open minded. So nope, no being judgemental here for me.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

If they listen to One Direction I'm usually nervous that they're some insane fan and will talk my ear off about their favorite foods and crap like that then I judge them and run away.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> How can you fail to appreciate an angry young black version of Dr. Seuss? And who doesn't love incoherent screaming that may or may not be English?


:lol


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

pythonesque said:


> This thread worries me because I myself enjoy some pretty questionable stuff. If a minor thing like that is going to lower someone's opinion of me, I can only imagine what they'd think of my more glaring personality quirks or flaws.
> 
> Certain genres of music - hip-hop, metal, etc. - I don't understand, but I don't feel they're 'beneath me' at all. I can actually see the appeal in a lot of supposedly 'mindless' pop music. It's catchy stuff you can tap your feet to. What's not to like? Why does everything have to be all deep and meaningful and representative of your individuality all the time?


I think practically everyone enjoys pop music, but too much of the same sounds gets boring, and some is much better than others. A lot of annoying mainstream stuff just doesn't need to exist, imo, but some bands, like blur,  have made more interesting and intelligent pop music.

I also appreciate all genres of music. Not metal so much, but I don't discriminate according to genre. That would be ignorant.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope. But, I feel like most people do when it comes to mines. My taste is kind of awkward for a "girl".

Especially rap music..I mean know most of it is horrible these days but you CANT knock down a whole genre. There's various types good rap music when it comes to the sub-genres of 80s, 90s, underground, political rap, etc. There's even foreign types of rap music in languages such as Spanish, Arabic, Hindi, French, etc.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

sometimes..... not sure but may be music is the main reason y I like millenniumman75 (even if he was #$$%$$%$ with me)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I dont think i do. it's stupid!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

LoneLioness said:


> A little bit. I tend to think people that like rap *and death metal* are generally more violent and less intelligent.


Fans of what bands exactly do you gather this from?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not really, you can't really help what you find enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

I really want to say no but i have before in all honesty, but i'm being a bit of a hypocrite -.- i have a very bipolar music library and i'm a bit afraid people will judge me for it ._.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Fans of what bands exactly do you gather this from?


I don't know, most of it I guess. I wouldn't consider other metal to be bad. It's just when it's just screaming into a mic with really distorted instruments and you can't even understand the lyrics it doesn't seem like music to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

tbh heavy metal/death metal fans have been some of the most down to earth and intelligent people I have dealt with. Why this is I have no idea, just basing it on experience, possibly because the music is actually intelligent in itself, metal is a lot less about "oh boohoo my gf/bf broke up with me let me write a song about it" like most maintstream music and more about deeper philosophical topics and relevant current events.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

You can learn some things about people by their music library--what those things are is hard to say--but you don't find many happy people who listen to Elliot Smith. But it is all relative to their personality: there are no shortcuts to understanding someone, people approach music from infinite reference points and can have many reasons for liking a particular thing. 

Recently I looked up some people I hadn't spoken to since 7th grade. It seemed like their tastes had all taken predictable trajectories, so I guess music taste is deep seated in one's personality. The first records I listened to, my dad's psychedelic rock records, and my memories of watching the top 40 music videos on weekends have both shaped the way my taste is today. I greatly appreciate weirdness and originality, which I learned from listening to Pink Floyd, etc. at a young age, but I can still appreciate what makes a song catchy and danceable, and I do like some rap music. Most importantly, I learned that good music can make you forget that your parents are arguing in the next room. :teeth

Trying to explain music taste is like trying to nail down a blob of mercury. :b


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

LoneLioness said:


> I don't know, most of it I guess. I wouldn't consider other metal to be bad. *It's just when it's just screaming into a mic with really distorted instruments and you can't even understand the lyrics it doesn't* seem like music to me.


Well that covers a lot of _other_ metal as well. I was hoping i'd be in the clear here, but i guess not :blank Oh well..



AussiePea said:


> tbh heavy metal/death metal fans have been some of the most down to earth and intelligent people I have dealt with. Why this is I have no idea, just basing it on experience, possibly because the music is actually intelligent in itself, metal is a lot less about "oh boohoo my gf/bf broke up with me let me write a song about it" like most maintstream music and more about deeper philosophical topics and relevant current events.


:clap he gets it


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to a lot. Not as much anymore but still do, to a degree.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

YES. I'm a huge music nerd/snob.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I honestly used to, to some degree when I was younger. Now I couldn't care less if people like music that I don't like. I'd still get offended though if people said only dumb people listen to my choice of music. I'm okay with them disliking my type of music as long as they aren't rude about it similar to my example.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Totally Terrified said:


> I don't discriminate in music, but ne1 who likes WWE is intellectually diminished


I don't know what hell you are talking about, WWE may suck now, but 10 years ago when they had "hardcore" matches it was the s&^%.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't judge people on their music because I wouldn't want anybody judging me on my music.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

yes because it generally tells a lot about someones personality, music has been huge in my life since I was a child and if you're educated about music you generally have a more developed 'taste' for arts, dunno if its just me


----------



## jessgirl (Oct 15, 2012)

Sadly, yes.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No. I really couldn't care less.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No. Why would I even care what other people listen to?

I don't get it.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No. I listen to a lot of different kinds of music. I really don't care less.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh absolutely. I like the radio so I'm not a _total_ snob where I can't stand anyone who likes popular music, but if _all_ the listen to is Nicki Minaj, Taylor Swift, all that, then I do judge. Usually meaning, I pat myself on the back. I do the same with movies. I am a snob, I'll admit.

I don't even have that great a taste in music either.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes - I'm like that guy in High Fidelity.


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

I tell myself I don't but I can hear that smug little "oh..." in my head whenever someone tells me what they listen to
But that is the extent of it. I am more than willing to befriend people whose music taste I deem beneath mine lol. If I like someone enough, I'll even start giving their taste a second thought. I'll even start looking it up to try to get myself used to it. sometimes it's to understand the person, but sometimes it's because I really want to start liking it. I'm not closed off to mainstream. I like some shoegaze and indie folk lol (but I won't listen to it on anything last.fm scrobbles from!). And yes indie is mainstream!
I used to be a big time hipster but it honestly doesn't make a difference to me what you listen to as long as you are cool. Does that mean I don't judge at all? Of course I do... I can't help it. Dub step sucks.

and to justify it: It's not just for the purpose of feeling better about myself. Musical taste is really revealing. I've kind of never been off about those who listen to dub step. You can't _not _be a certain type of person if you're the type of person that enjoys that type of music. There is nothing inherently wrong with liking that type of music and being that kind of person, but I just know that I am incompatible to them. you're in denial if you say it's not revealing at all.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

No. I mean if listening to Justin Bieber makes that person happy, who am I to tell them they shouldn't? Why would I want to make someone feel bad for something completely harmless that makes them feel good?



hipolito said:


> and to justify it: It's not just for the purpose of feeling better about myself. Musical taste is really revealing. I've kind of never been off about those who listen to dub step. You can't _not _be a certain type of person if you're the type of person that enjoys that type of music. There is nothing inherently wrong with liking that type of music and being that kind of person, but I just know that I am incompatible to them. you're in denial if you say it's not revealing at all.


Just out of curiousity, what is the 'type' of person that listens to dubstep, in your eyes?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I wouldn't say I judge a person but I feel like you reveal your personality somewhat based on what music you listen to. I'd be lying if I said I didn't prefer associating with those who listened to the same genre of music, because music is an important part of my life.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Obviously. I think it's a perfectly legitimate way to gauge whether or not you can relate and interact with a given person. I'm a music major and spend a lot of time with music, it is a big part of my life. Of course, it isn't the only factor. If I'm forming a friendship with someone, it isn't just their character I'm interested in. There are plenty of perfectly nice people out there who I just don't have anything in common with. So yes, music is one way of judging. 

Also, I do look down on people listen to music I deem inferior. I can't help it. Music is one of those areas where people can go on and on discussing without having a clue as to what they are talking about.


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

slytherin said:


> Just out of curiousity, what is the 'type' of person that listens to dubstep, in your eyes?


You like dub step? no offense!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope. To each their own.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, absolutely.

Including my wife, the disgusting philistine with her Maroon 5 and suchforth.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

KYJE said:


> I try not to. :b


 ^This..
Although I really do prefer people who have a similar music interest to me.. 
People have judged me on my music interest and apparently it's really good!


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I won't lie, I sometimes do. I don't care if the person doesn't like everything I like. I can get over the different taste, but I do tend to judge a person and kind of make up my mind about them after I observe what music they listen to the most. 

Oddly enough, most of my friends in the past had a different taste than me but there were some bands and artists we all liked.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I judge people based on everything. But if they liked Luther Vandross, I wouldn't necessarily think them evil, just badly brought up.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i guess it can help you appraise a person. but once you like someone how is what music they listen to going to mean very much. i don't see how it would. just please don't let the music be ugly music. ugly music isn't cool. it's ugly. as long as it's not unpleasant to my ears i can easily accept the music another person likes. if it's pleasant, then that's even better, then we can bond over how we both like pleasant sounding music (we can share music).


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No although I get annoyed at people who ONLY listen to Dubstep and nothing else.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I want to say no. But...

Okay, let's put it this way. Listen to whatever makes you happy. I'll just judge whether or not it should.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

No. People who have an interest in obscure bands and time periods, and love to tell others, are trying too hard.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

pythonesque said:


> This thread worries me because I myself enjoy some pretty questionable stuff. If a minor thing like that is going to lower someone's opinion of me, I can only imagine what they'd think of my more glaring personality quirks or flaws.
> 
> Certain genres of music - hip-hop, metal, etc. - I don't understand, but I don't feel they're 'beneath me' at all. I can actually see the appeal in a lot of supposedly 'mindless' pop music. It's catchy stuff you can tap your feet to. What's not to like? Why does everything have to be all deep and meaningful and representative of your individuality all the time?


mte. i loooove pop music. it's fun and takes your mind off things.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Surprised at the poll. It's just music taste, just listen to w/e you want to listen to.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably not, but I hate listening to garbage while I'm working.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am guilty of this.. But generally only if their taste is clearly deplorable and lacks any remote level of scope and flavour.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Judging anyone if they depend on their taste in music to have a sense of superiority. I judge based on on how insufferable people come off, and people like that are usually just insufferable. Like the average music snob aims for the eaisest target about pop music being so shallow. No ****. Some people only like music as entertainment and are perfectly content with only listening to pop music. But I've been around all kinds of music snobs from standard cookie-cutter hipsters, to people who say rap is crap, to people who only listen to top 40 radio that thinks anything not top 40 is too weird and hipstery. The point is you're all annoying and no different from one another. k bye

edit: 
other versions of being annoying:
- exclusive classical/jazz listeners looking down on anyone who listens to anything else.
- people who forever think music of the past is better than music today aka "what happened to music? music today sucks. i only listen to real music." 
- people who only listen to underground or old school hip hop and hate any modern mainstream hip hop.
- people who think electronic music isn't real music. 
etc. etc to infinity and beyond.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't have to like your music choices I just have to respect it.

And in the interest of being Politically Correct...

if you like Dumbstep POP or Country you're already on my ****list.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, a little. More so on whether they listen to Top40 stations and lame pop music.

I don't really care if they listen to stuff that I can't stand, I just feel listening to pop music shows a lack of sophistication.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> No although I get annoyed at people who ONLY listen to Dubstep and nothing else.


What's wrong with only listening to dubstep?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

scooby said:


> What's wrong with only listening to dubstep?


It's just one of those things. I like a few parts of it but I just couldn't imagine it being the only thing I'd listen to.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Charmander said:


> It's just one of those things. I like a few parts of it but I just couldn't imagine it being the only thing I'd listen to.


I understand not liking it, I don't really like too much of it either, though there are some great songs out there. But the part where people who only listen to dubstep annoy you. I guess it makes sense if you are hanging out with someone and they are playing dubstep songs you don't like out loud. But what about people who do the same with other types of music you don't like?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

scooby said:


> I understand not liking it, I don't really like too much of it either, though there are some great songs out there. But the part where people who only listen to dubstep annoy you. I guess it makes sense if you are hanging out with someone and they are playing dubstep songs you don't like out loud. But what about people who do the same with other types of music you don't like?


I guess it is to do with experience of hanging around near people who like to constantly listen to Dubstep on their speakers. It just annoys me the most because it's my least favourite genre. I don't judge people as such for listening to it, but it just something that annoys me a little.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, yes. I know it's bad and it's something I wish I didn't do, but when I see somebody wearing a Blood on the Dance Floor shirt I can't help but think they're at least somewhat mentally deficient. :stu


----------



## thatonefool (Apr 20, 2013)

Absolutely - people that listen to programmed pop music and the radio tend to be a little intellectually blunted and somewhat unaware and uninterested in the world around them.


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

thatonefool said:


> Absolutely - people that listen to programmed pop music and the radio tend to be a little intellectually blunted and somewhat unaware and uninterested in the world around them.


That's one thing I've realized is 100% untrue. People who listen to pop and hip hop, from my experience, like it for its feel-goodness. When it comes to academics they are 200% sharper than me. They're science majors and whatnot, they read books, they're even intuitive about other people's feelings and all that, but they like house because they can dance to it. So what? They're the smartest people I've met. not to mention funny... and I mean have an actual witty sense of humor... not Mr Bean type funny.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Most people can't listen to a piece of music and pick out the dynamics, the different harmonic structures, the melodies and counter melodies, they just listen to it all as a whole, or they can't even listen to a piece of music without lyrics. Hell, most people can't even really listen to a piece of music and pay attention to it through the entire piece. So yes, I judge them a little bit. It's like meeting someone who can't read, or can't even do basic arithmetic. They may find me annoying and "pretentious," but that's OK because I'm thinking much worse things. They might be intelligent in other ways, and most of the time intelligent people in any field will somewhat judge someone who doesn't have an understanding in their own field. It's just human nature, so why fight it?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

scriabin221 said:


> Most people can't listen to a piece of music and pick out the dynamics, the different harmonic structures, the melodies and counter melodies, they just listen to it all as a whole, or they can't even listen to a piece of music without lyrics. Hell, most people can't even really listen to a piece of music and pay attention to it through the entire piece. So yes, I judge them a little bit. It's like meeting someone who can't read, or can't even do basic arithmetic. *They may find me annoying and "pretentious," but that's OK because I'm thinking much worse things. *They might be intelligent in other ways, and most of the time intelligent people in any field will somewhat judge someone who doesn't have an understanding in their own field. It's just human nature, so why fight it?


Lol! I like this guy regardless of the music he likes, free pass.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. If you like most of the popular pop music and hip hop songs of today I wonder what else you like that I don't. And also if you are the kind of person who likes something just because everyone else does. Since I don't like the latest hit song just because it's popular I would like to mingle with someone like that too. I want to meet someone who wishes they were deaf every time 'Gangnum Style' or 'California Gurlz' comes on... :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I honestly don't think you can consciously choose what music you "click" with. It's one of those very subjective things where for some reason a particular type of sound just gets your jimmies rustled. I dare say what you listen to growing up also plays a major part in how your music tastes evolve over time.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I try not to. I will feel more positive about someone who likes the same bands, but I really try to remember that my tastes have changed, everyone likes different stuff and it doesn't make anyone better. I don't like it when people talk as if music is everything.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

i fight the urge to judge people on a number of issues, and try get to know the individual instead


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

absolutely not .. theres so much more to a person than their musical preferences!


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Sometimes I do it unintentionally, but I really try not to.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I want to say yes but im not going to say no.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I can't stand music snobs, if something sounds good to someone who the **** are you to say they can't? It's all subjective, get over yourselves you damn cocksuckers who just want to feel like they know ****. You don't understand jack.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

prisonofmind said:


> Lol! I like this guy regardless of the music he likes, free pass.


I listen to good music anyway, but thank you.

I think that it devalues music not to take into account someone's musical taste. Music isn't just music, it's one of the most important parts of being human. It's a whole world of complexity and it take years to even get below the surface. I really wouldn't judge someone harshly if they at least had an open mind to more artistic music, but the ones who just dismiss whole genres of music without further investigating it and don't have a desire to look deeper into what they listen to just leave a bad taste in my mouth.

Most people, I've noticed don't realize just how much goes into music until they try it out themselves. The majority of people who pick up an instrument give up very quickly when they realize just how much is involved, never mind learn about theory. Even learning to form the most basic chords can be difficult for some, so it is kind of worthy of judgment when someone just dismisses it.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Of course. The worst are the ones who don't really like any music.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Or the people who only like one genre, like my nephew, who is only into Death Metal. Death metal bands also have some of the strangest names like Aborted, Dying Fetus, Goatlord and Pig Destroyer.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

their taste in music to me is a way of interpreting someones soul. I love old songs full of emotion, and love because I feel connected to the music. I don't often listen to it on my speakers because people will think I'm a puss for listening to like sam cooke, elvis, etc


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't really judge per se, but it does tell me a bit about them and what kind of person they might be.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

No i do not.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Occasionally I do. I know its wrong but sometimes it can't be helped.


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

I love when I revive a two year old thread and it becomes really hot


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Not really. Most people have bad taste in music if you ask me. But then I hate almost everything so I _would _think that.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

50piecesteve said:


> no thats what high school and middle school kids do


This.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I only judge when people define their own selves by their taste in music.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I do a little but then I shrug, remind myself not to be hateful and move on. There are but 2 exceptions to this: Unblack Metal aka Christian Black Metal; if don't agree it's a philosophical abomination/perversion I don't think we can be friends. Deathcore; why oh why does this even exist.


----------



## chicagogirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. Anyone who says they don't are lying. It's human nature to judge people. And I think you can tell a lot about someone by their taste in music and the songs they like.


----------



## 17mosorio (Mar 12, 2016)

I think sometimes I wonder if someone fits a stereotype based on their music taste, but I really don't like to make assumptions about people. Kind of like if someone tells me they like Michael Jackson I'll wonder if they're the type to like just Thriller or if they're a genuine fan, instead of a casual listener.

It doesn't matter to me what someone listens to, I enjoy almost every type of music. It also seems like a petty thing to judge someone over. I'd never hold someone's music taste against them haha.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Only sometimes. Some of it can tell you what sort of person someone is, and if it is very loud, that can, too.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

I used to hate rap. In middle school I used to hate when somebody in class would start playing it. Now it's my favorite music genre.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

No


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Uh, why is there no Justin Bieber escape clause to this question?


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

yes of course. im pretentious af


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like music used on gameshows. OLD Price is Right music, for example.
That would label me a nut in this thread. Thanks. :no


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no.... and if you do its quite shallow . I dont, havent, wouldnt.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No. People like what they like.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

Your final option made me come clean.

Very sneaky.

I don't know why this is an issue for me, but if I know of someone that literally only listens to rap, then I don't understand them.

I like music from every genre and time period.

The way I see it is, if I can dig it, then it's good for me.

It has a lot to do with my mood, but I'll generally like it if it has a good beat or rhythm.

- T.R.G.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

No. It just makes me question my own taste in music. :serious:


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

No. I've met people who listened to things like reggaeton, but still were pretty nice.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not really. I know people that I really like who like music that I can't stand. I can't understand why they like it but hey. There's a lot of stuff I like that I can't explain why I like it. There's stuff I like that goes against what I believe in. I like stuff that a lot of people probably think is stupid and cheesy and crappy and whatever.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Not particularly, but I'm likely to not get on as well with a fan of 1direction.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I don't think so.


----------



## Euphoric (Mar 11, 2016)

I mostly just judge people for lack of originality. When someone just listens to whatever is on the top charts; Taylor Swift, Nicki Minaj, ugh ugh ugh, I just can't get along with them. But if they listen to more than what "everyone else listens to," I can tolerate them, even if I'm not super into the particular genre. I don't really like rap very much, for instance, but if someone introduced me to something other than Kanye West or some other equivalent garbage then I would at least listen to it and try to give it a chance. I just don't like people who don't musically educate themselves


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I do a bit. Don't get me wrong, not my music can still be respectable music. It's just that there's real crap out there that people listen to. Lady Gaga and Kanye and things. I'm just like, "But why?"


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> I think I do a bit. Don't get me wrong, not my music can still be respectable music. It's just that there's real crap out there that people listen to. Lady Gaga and Kanye and things. I'm just like, "But why?"


Sometimes it's catchy. :blush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I try not to because I know how it feels to have people judge me on mine. People like what they like, who am I to judge?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

As much as I hate to say it, certain demographics do fall into stereotypically liking a certain kind of music. Witnessing this reality so often has let me down. 

But I think majority of people pretty much decide to what music they listen to, base strictly on how they think they can fit into their social niche around them. This is the same for hobbies, and interests. People just base their life around how to fit in. 

And also exploring various kinds of music, takes time and effort. Something most people are too busy for. They like to enjoy whatever is being brought into their face and being told to enjoy, without any much effort to go out and explore various kinds of music themselves. This is why we have top 40 radio stations being the majority. We're just too busy with obligations.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

LoneLioness said:


> I don't know, most of it I guess. I wouldn't consider other metal to be bad. It's just when it's just screaming into a mic with really distorted instruments and you can't even understand the lyrics it doesn't seem like music to me.


Yeah I use to feel this way about the more brash sub-genres of metal music until i started listening to it more. I think for certain types of metal(esp the ones you've described) its more about the atmosphere then the lyrics itself. I find myself really tuning out to certain slow methodical doom metal music during the evenings. its a form of escapism for me.



ohgodits2014 said:


> It depends on how obsessed they are with music.
> 
> Personally, I judge everyone who walks around with earphones 24/7. It's, like, get a life.


i dont have a life thats why im on here :frown2:



scriabin221 said:


> Most people can't listen to a piece of music and pick out the dynamics, the different harmonic structures, the melodies and counter melodies, they just listen to it all as a whole, or they can't even listen to a piece of music without lyrics. *Hell, most people can't even really listen to a piece of music and pay attention to it through the entire piece.* So yes, I judge them a little bit. It's like meeting someone who can't read, or can't even do basic arithmetic. They may find me annoying and "pretentious," but that's OK because I'm thinking much worse things. They might be intelligent in other ways, and most of the time intelligent people in any field will somewhat judge someone who doesn't have an understanding in their own field. It's just human nature, so why fight it?


sadly im guilty of this there are certain types of music that you just have to make it the main focus to reall enjoy it but lets face it, in this day an age no one really sits down and lose themselves in the music, well at least the majority of people. Most people are listening to mainstream dance/pop stuff in the background while they are doing other things. no problem in that.



Blue Dino said:


> As much as I hate to say it, certain demographics do fall into stereotypically liking a certain kind of music. Witnessing this reality so often has let me down.
> 
> But I think majority of people pretty much decide to what music they listen to, base strictly on how they think they can fit into their social niche around them. This is the same for hobbies, and interests. People just base their life around how to fit in.
> 
> And also exploring various kinds of music, takes time and effort. Something most people are too busy for. They like to enjoy whatever is being brought into their face and being told to enjoy, without any much effort to go out and explore various kinds of music themselves. This is why we have top 40 radio stations being the majority. *We're just too busy with obligations.*


yeah, very true. but for someone like me with no life, im able to enjoy music much more :grin2:


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

If someone judged me on my music tastes, I would be a bit baffled why they would judge me on something so trivial? I mean I enjoy music, and I get that it may be a huge thing for some people, but it's still trivial in terms of not making or breaking a relationship. It's as stupid as caring about what food my friend eats. It sucks if we cannot appreciate the same restaurants, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

No, but when I hear they like country, I'm kinda like hmm interesting haha (no offense to country lovers)


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I usually have a lesser opinion on people that like black music. Rap, hip hop ect ect.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

No, that's silly. At my last job we'd all take turns playing music we liked through some speakers we had in the back. It's fun seeing what everyone's into and there's usually some good in every genre.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

There was a thread asking what your fav Taylor Swift song was, and I chuckled a bit when I saw it was filled with guys responding. But honestly I don't think less of them. It just caught me by surprise. lol


----------



## ethericbody (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes, mostly because you can really tell a person's personality from their taste in music. If a person only listens to mainstream music, and has never bothered to dig deeper into music, they most likely have a sheep personality. I tend to stay far away from them. I personally don't care if they have a different taste in music than me, but as long as they have their own unique taste in music, I can tell they most likely have an interesting personality.


----------



## mysteryplane (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes. I really wish I didn't. Music is something I'm pretty passionate about and I'm not very open-minded when it comes to music. I'll usually try to change the subject if music comes up with someone I know has different taste than me because I don't want end up trashing their favorite music/artist.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Kanova said:


> I usually have a lesser opinion on people that like black music. Rap, hip hop ect ect.


your racist. im not surpised though.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I don't. I don't really pay attention to what people are listening to anyways.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

ethericbody said:


> Yes, mostly because you can really tell a person's personality from their taste in music. If a person only listens to mainstream music, and has never bothered to dig deeper into music, they most likely have a sheep personality. I tend to stay far away from them. I personally don't care if they have a different taste in music than me, but as long as they have their own unique taste in music, I can tell they most likely have an interesting personality.


i can agree with this. i like rap , r&b , alternative, classic rock , jazz,reggae and small amounts of lots of other genres but rap and r&b are my favorite genres and ones i know most about. most of my favorites are smaller artist and artist that arent really well known. when i know someone who only listens to one type of music or only listens to popular music. it tends to annoy me and i think they are sheep, as you put it.

im very passionate about music. i can live without movies, i can live without tv shows but i cant live with out music. im a huge music nerd.

i also judge people by what they find funny, tv shows , movies etc etc 
. i always feel you can tell a lot about someone according to what they find humorous/ what they enjoy.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

andretti said:


> your racist. im not surpised though.


I'm actually not racist, at all.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't see how it has to define someone like that, so no. Although, I am biased on some genres like Screamo because I just can't understand how just screaming makes music and how it wouldn't be deafening to someone's ear.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

andretti said:


> your racist.* im not surpised though*.


because he's Canadian or


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

calichick said:


> because he's Canadian or


other post ive read from him


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've never found music preferences to be a reliable indicator of anything, let alone character or compatibility.

When I was growing up, I had friends who listened to a really wide range of music, and I listen to a wide range of music myself. It seems silly to judge someone for listening to music that I myself listen to on occasion.

If anything, I find how a person evaluates other people based on their musical preferences says more about character than the type of music they listen to. I try to find the good in everything, whether that's music or people, but many people seem to identify themselves and their own preferences as the good and everything else as inferior. So, if music comes into the equation at all, _I'd be less likely to date anyone who judged other people based on their musical preferences_.

The attitude: "my way is the best way and everyone else sucks" is antithetical to my attitude toward the world and I try to avoid people who feel that way.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I can't help it :b


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Anybody who doesn't listen to Abba is scum.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

everyone seems to have different rules as to what constitutes "good music" so its kind of pointless to come up with a definition of good vs bad and state it like its a law or something. but we all seem to do it (well 51.83% according to poll), its ridiculous really! I think many of us make these conclusions because we have encountered people with a certain taste in music and had negative experiences with those people, when the pattern repeats itself it reinforces the idea that this type of music is listened to by these types of people, so a person thinks I need to filter out people that listen to that sort of music. but this theory doesn't take into consideration all the nuances that a lot of people are susceptible to and that not everyone can be so easily pigeonholed. for example do you have a "guilty pleasure" in terms of music? well listening to that song one day you could then be judged solely on the basis of it..


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I really don't care what other people listen to. If they make me listen to it, I may be annoyed that I have to hear it. Everyone where I'm from listens to country music though, and I don't like country music. If I cared all that much, I'd be wasting my time.

And I think there's a difference between judging the music itself and judging the people who are listening to it.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

only if i'm forced to listen to it because they don't know what headphones are


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> Anybody who doesn't listen to Abba is scum.


Anybody who just listens to Abba is a filthy casual...scum.


----------

